# Mmmmm Ceado E37S



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I've seen the newly stocked offer over at Bella Barista for a Ceado E37S...

I'm tempted to pull the trigger - price seems pretty keen!

Would I really notice much difference in flavour in the cup over a Mignon? Would it be 3.3 times better per the cost?! I'll be pairing it with a Classic initially, but eventually with an L1 in a few months unless I am lucky enough to win the Expobar in the raffle...

I don't suppose Dave C is testing one?

Thoughts?

Dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave c has tested the caedo, it is much better than the mignon, even the 65 mm burr version I had was much better than the mignon, difficult to quantify improvements with cost as the more you spend doesn't necessarily mean the Sam increase in the cup, but expect it to be much better in the cup than the mignon and a hell of a lot less faff


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Is there a link to his test anywhere? Thanks CoffeeChap


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Is there a link to his test anywhere? Thanks CoffeeChap


*Ask Bella Barista to send you a copy*, I don't know why it's not published. I liked the grinder a lot and it's better than a Zenith 65E. The photos they have don't show the grinder with the clip on grounds catcher tray fitted either and it's not shown in the grinder section, so I would guess they have not had time to put the review on.

However, it's their review not mine, so I cannot post up a copy or send you a copy....all I do is edit lock the reviews so they can't be changed...whether they publish or not is up to them. it's not a cheap grinder, but it is good and if you like it, go for it, you won't be disappointed. I kept the E92, but to be honest the smarter buyer will go for the E37S, a lot less hassle and almost as good grind quality.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Brilliant. Thanks for that. Your review was what swayed me to get a Mignon - I like the coffee I get out of it, but I don't have enough experience of other grinders to know exactly what I might be missing out on.

Think I will indeed pull the trigger on this - that new offer they're doing makes it seem cheap compared to the normal price they'll be offering it at.

I'm glad I'll be doing things in the "right" order - i.e. decent grinder first! I'm not going to tell the wife how much this new grinder costs though!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They are a lot of money, but one way to look at it is, you won't be buying another one again....or won't need to. 3 year warranty 84mm flat burrs in absolutely the smallest package I have seen for a powered grinder with that burr size....and super quiet. Just remember to make a portafilter ring like I showed on my Zenith 65E video, for messless grinding.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Wish they had a clamp thingy like on the Compak E6 OD/E8 OD - those must go a long way to making things completely tidy.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just out of interest, as I cant see it on the BB site, what was the price they are offering on this?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=ceado

£995.00 inc VAT instead of £1,295.00...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

I've just moved from a Mignon to one of these, slightly gutted that I could have saved £200+ if BB had put this up a week ago, but otherwise very happy with it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hoffmonkey said:


> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=ceado
> 
> £995.00 inc VAT instead of £1,295.00...


Thanks, I think I spelt Ceado incorrectly when I searched!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Is there a link to his test anywhere? Thanks CoffeeChap


Review is now up on BB.

Glad to read that a jet of ground coffee flying out the chute and all over your hand is normal if you don't get the anti clumping setting right.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't see the review on above link to BB's site?

I've got the non-S version Ceado E37 but interested to read an in-depth review of the E37S.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Slartibartfast said:


> Review is now up on BB.
> 
> Glad to read that a jet of ground coffee flying out the chute and all over your hand is normal if you don't get the anti clumping setting right.


Heh..........yup, if you go for minimal anti clump and live dangerously, I just realised that I neglected to mention that if this does happen, you have to brush around up there with the supplied brush and ensure the metal flap is down before adjusting the tension....as the coffee can sometimes jam it up. It can be fine for ages when set with a very light tension, but a bit like the game of Buckaroo, you never know when it might go, I found it better to have it exert more pressure.....because of course I played around with it. Whats the point of a feature, if you don't fiddle with it.

I did like it a lot though...if money was no object, I would have liked to own them both.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Great review - I'm not going to pull the trigger immediately now, but I'm still highly tempted!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I did like it a lot though...if money was no object, I would have liked to own them both.
> 
> *Vesuvius DBPP, Izzo Duetto DB, QM Verona DB:: **Roasters: CBR-1200 1kg, Quest M3, Grinders: Eureka Zenith 65E, Ceado E92: 100kg assorted greens::*


Surely just one more grinder on that list wouldn't make a massive difference?!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I just realised that I neglected to mention that if this does happen, you have to brush around up there with the supplied brush and ensure the metal flap is down before adjusting the tension....as the coffee can sometimes jam it up.


 Yeah, took me quite a few coffee covered hands before I figured that one out.









Great review as always Dave.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That looks to be some detailed review, look forward to reading through the whole thing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice review as ever dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Surely just one more grinder on that list wouldn't make a massive difference?!


When I think about the cost of the E92, my wallet hurts (badly), so although I like to have a spare machine (or 2), spare roaster and spare grinder, I simply couldn't afford the E37S as well.

I have in fact sold 1 roaster, 1 grinder and one machine to get some spare cash over the last 9 months, hence my list being smaller than it used to be. Robbing Peter to pay Paul, I am afraid.

With the review, I tried to do a warts an all review, so read against, no doubt glowing sales reviews of other grinders, it might read slightly badly for Ceado....but they're good grinders and nicely made. I particularly like the way the grind system and adjustment system is engineered!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@DavecUK

Half way through your review and I've learnt quite a bit about my E37. Handy as it was a second hand purchase and didn't come with instructions plus I know zero about grinders. That will soon change, I hope once I start using it.

Thanks.


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Great review Dave

mine will be hear tomorrow, will run 2 kilo's of parboiled rice in to help season those burs

nice neat grinder, should look well under my kitchen units along side the Hg1


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

How long before it makes an appearance in the For Sale section?


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

should be in a few weeks


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I got told by the wife that under no circumstances am I allowed to buy any new coffee equipment until the kitchen/diner conversion is done. I noticed that one of the E37s has been sold from BB already - looks likely that I will miss out on this deal after all. Shame I'm not the boss in my household!!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

slas111 said:


> Great review Dave
> 
> mine will be hear tomorrow, will run 2 kilo's of parboiled rice in to help season those burs
> 
> nice neat grinder, should look well under my kitchen units along side the Hg1


Please don't, just coffee. The burrs are well made/finished and only need a few Kg to season...as per instructions and own experience. The conical needs a bit more. Run 2-3kg of old beans through....I presume you asked BB for these to season the grinder (if you bought from BB).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

DavecUK

Do you happen to have the instructions in .pdf please? I have no instructions for my E37, nor have been able to find any on-line. I know theirs subtle differences between my grinder and the E37S but it will still be useful on how to operate and clean it etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

You can download the instruction manual direct from Ceado - http://www.ceado.com/en/product/21.html


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The one place I didn't check. Didn't even appear in a google search!

Many thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> How long before it makes an appearance in the For Sale section?


I'll bet it won't....I found the E37S the easiest to live with grinder I have ever owned....I was VERY loathe to send it back and did a lot of umming and ahhing about whether to have the E37S or the E92.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I'll bet it won't....I found the E37S the easiest to live with grinder I have ever owned....I was VERY loathe to send it back and did a lot of umming and ahhing about whether to have the E37S or the E92.


I bet you thought the Vesuvius would not be sold on either!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice impartial review davec .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There could soon be a good following of E37S owners around here based on DavecUK's review!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> There could soon be a good following of E37S owners around here based on DavecUK's review!


The emperor's new zenith


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The emperor's new zenith


I thought he was Vader. Think Boots is Palpatine!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I bet you thought the Vesuvius would not be sold on either!


No, I guessed a few Vesuvius might well be sold on actually...had lots of reasons for thinking that. People have all sorts of reasons for not retaining something. Grinders are simpler beasts, but I do accept that owners are complex, and he may well sell it on. However, if he does, his loss is someone's gain.



Thecatlinux said:


> Nice impartial review davec .


Thanks, it's especially easy (on my conscience) when the company selling has invested in absolutely no stock prior to the review and I'm not obligated to buy either unit. If they have and I slate something, then I do feel bad...because I know it will all have to get sold at cost or less.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I bet you thought the Vesuvius would not be sold on either!


Not selling mine. I think the Vesuvius is a machine you grow into. I'm still acquiring a proper appreciation of how a profile change will influence the taste / texture of a shot. I suspect a true virtuoso on this machine can create wildly different expressions of the same bean just by tuning the profile.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking forward to growing into a Ceado E37S next week...

Oh, and a Quick Mill Verona.

Get in!

There will be some listings (Classic, Mignon) in the for sale section next week!

Thanks to Dave C for having a long chat to me about my purchase trepidation. I'm looking forward immensely to next week now!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Not selling mine. I think the Vesuvius is a machine you grow into. I'm still acquiring a proper appreciation of how a profile change will influence the taste / texture of a shot. I suspect a true virtuoso on this machine can create wildly different expressions of the same bean just by tuning the profile.


I have a Brazilian Daterra Bourbon Yellow, on the 2 stage rising profile (with 8 s preinfusion at 2 bar) and 9 bar max...it's good...on my slowly 10s preinfusion slow rising (single stage) profile 10.5 bar max reducing to 8 7 then 6...it's stunning. Very large difference in taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I have a Brazilian Daterra Bourbon Yellow, on the 2 stage rising profile (with 8 s preinfusion at 2 bar) and 9 bar max...it's good...on my slowly 10s preinfusion slow rising (single stage) profile 10.5 bar max reducing to 8 7 then 6...it's stunning. Very large difference in taste.


Same grind each shot ?

Agree I think there is some comparisons of profile sand Same beans to be done ..

The interesting bit is also trying to workout what it's doing in the extraction and why


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Same grind each shot ?
> 
> Agree I think there is some comparisons of profile sand Same beans to be done ..
> 
> The interesting bit is also trying to workout what it's doing in the extraction and why


Yes, same grind. I accidentally put it on the wrong profile....drank it thought "hmm coffees getting old", then realised it was on wrong profile. Corrected it and taste was OK again.

The V needs a lot of work to get to Nirvana. Profile opportunities are endless and must not be limited to what's possible on existing levers/pumped machines. Reducing profile pressure towards the end of an extraction seems best, as does infusion at 2 bar for longer than 8 seconds. However, as pump acceleration can be varied a lot as a global parameter, there is a lot more experimenting to be had.

My pump acc is currently back to 400, but I am tempted to go back to trying 300 and 250 again....of course my profile times will all need extending slightly.

The other thing that flies past people is the new ideas within the machine (e.g. mechanical separation of brew and steam boiler preheat HX at all times when not pulling a shot, the comprehensive ECO modes) and the quality of certain internal components for the price paid. The next machine I'm helping them design (Project X) will not have certain components of the same quality (because it's relatively unaffordable)...*but if it happens,* will be a step change on what's out there today.


----------

